# Finishing with SPAM

## lpx

Hi,

I'm getting crazy about spam.

I run my own mail server and i really need to finish this problem.

What is the best and simple way to finish spam?

Thx,

Best regards,

Nuno

----------

## timeBandit

Impractical but perfect: unplug the network cable.   :Laughing: 

Practical but imperfect: emerge -av spamassassin

Some spam will always leak through, but Spamassassin is quite good.

----------

